# 2012 Brute Force clutch torque specs?



## Micah (Oct 20, 2011)

Forgive me if it's been posted and I missed it but I'm looking for the torque specs for the primary clutch plate's 8 retaining bolts. The one's with a 10mm head. Also looking for the Primary retaining bolt, the one with a 19mm head as well as the secondary's 19mm retaining nut. I called EPI but am waiting on a call back and really wanna reinstall everything after changing the springs.

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------

Also should I put lock-tire on any of this?


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm about to change my springs out soon and both primary and secondary is 69 ft lbs. on the 8 bolts tighten them by hand then with a socket just don't over tighten them. 


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
28" Mega Mayhem S/W
Snorkels up front & Exhaust Snorkel
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit


----------



## Micah (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

Your welcome


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
28" Mega Mayhem S/W
Snorkels up front & Exhaust Snorkel
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think it's 68 on the newer ones but, probably not a big deal. 

I think there is a torque spec on the plate bolts it's posted here somewhere but there's no telling where.


----------

